# whatup



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yooo new to the board ill try and be active as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

hey welcome 


its become hella active lately so theres much more discussion going on at the moment


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_hella active?_

i know this is a snowboarding site and all..... but might there be a _need _for a politriks section? (or dare i say, a religious one?)

we are only human afterall! 

i mean some people even persist in desputing the concept of 'global warming' / climate change..... this is an issue that affects all of us _weather dependent types_, and is one that has become highly politicised.

given the right level of moderation (aka insistence of proof, as opposed to just an opportunity for outright flame) i think it could contribute even greater _hella activity_ to this fledgling community......

note: the above is a mere THOUGHT, not a STATEMENT!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

^ I didn't even get past the first couple of sentences without doing the "Home Alone" face. The day a politics section finds it's way on here is the day I leave. It's been so nice to finally have a "strictly snowboarding" forum to go to.


Ignore Paolo, he's just been itching for a fight ever since sb.com went under.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Chelly said:


> Ignore Paolo, he's just been itching for a fight ever since sb.com went under.


now that's not very nice is it?

itching *SINCE *sb.com went belly up? meaning that i was calm and passive before that point? you weren't paying attention Chelly!:cheeky4: 

besides, it's not _fighting _if you have intellect enuff to see i am right! (but of course to disagree is more fun!)

but i wouldn't expect someone that uses Macaulay Culkin as a point of emotional reference to understand!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Paolo ur on crack mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

+ you might not think so...


but you are


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my secret is out!


----------

